

Show HN: Simple typing speed test with Knockoutjs and Nodejs - broody
http://broody.nodejitsu.com

======
andridk
Nice. A couple of suggestions.

"Enter" ends the phrase on the last word. "Space" feels weird when you're done
typing.

Auto select the input box after selecting a phrase. I was half-way through the
exercise before realizing the page wasn't registering my input.

~~~
jjp
Was going to give same feedback.

------
taspeotis
The scoreboard seems to be sorted by words-per-minute in lexicographic order.

Although it's not impossible to make that same kind of mistake with a strongly
typed language, I'm glad my day job involves C#.

------
yulaow
There is a bug. I use the us-international version of my keyboard so to print
' i have to click "'" \+ "space" (because otherwise the input buffer awaits
for me to insert a vocal to make something like é á ó ú í all used in my
language)

When in your program I have to write "one's" for example, I CAN'T. When I
press "'" and then "space" your textfield just blocks me and vibrates... and I
can't go forward.

Long story short: for a user with us-international keyboard mapping it is
impossible to insert the char "'" and probably many others like " ~ ` ^ that
with that mapping require to press "space" after them

~~~
core1024
LOL! I didn't know this about US-International. I was always wondering why the
hell I need to type two quotes and then delete the second just to enter a
single one. Obviously " and space does the job, but I didn't thought about
this, so I switched to US layout :)

Now I've tested with your layout and it turns out that you _can_ type it as
you say by just omitting the space (except for the letters that can be
accented) or otherwise just use my method by entering ' twice and deleting the
second one (maybe at the expense of greater error rate).

------
diggan
Simple and fun for a while. Annoying that "submitting" a word with space makes
my brain want to delete two characters instead of one if the last one is
wrong.

Example, I spell "Charactet" instead of "Character". Space submits the word
and creates "Charactet " in my brain so to correct this, I do two backspaces.
Result is "Charact" instead of expected "Characte".

